# Questions for you photo buffs in here



## Gigabyte71 (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Bokeh!
> 
> Definitely want to have the camera naturally do it


:thumbup:


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

SoCaLE39 said:


> Mack,
> The third photo you did has potential. However what makes the photo look "photoshop'd" is that the ground close to your car is not in focus. I would recommend unblurring the ground area around your car to give it a more natural look and also slowly progressing the blur as the background becomes more distant. Like Ben said, best way is to do this with the camera.


I agree with that assessment 100%. Thanks man. I may go play with the camera and A/F settings this weekend. Thanks again guru's!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Report back and let us know


----------

